# 3200MHz RAM-Takt wird nicht erreicht (Gigabyte X470 AORUS + Corsair Vengeance LPX)



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Community,
ich denke, dass ich ein Problem mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher habe. Das Problem betrifft den RAM-Takt. Zunächst einige Informationen zu meinem System:

*CPU**:* AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
*CPU-Kühler**:* be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
*Mainboard**:* Gigabyte X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming
*BIOS-Version**:* F4 (26.12.2018)
*Arbeitsspeicher**:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0
*Grafikkarte**:* MSI RTX2070 Armor 8G OC
*Netzteil**:* be quiet! BQT E9 Straight Power (600 Watt)
*Betriebssystem**:* Windows 10 Education 64Bit

Wie ihr der Auflistung entnehmen könnt verwende ich folgende 2 Ram-Riegel: [highlight]Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0[/highlight]

Das Problem ist, dass der RAM viel zu niedrig taktet. In BIOS wurde X.M.P aktiviert, d.h. auf Profil1 gestellt (es gibt nur die Auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen Profil1 und disabled/deaktiviert).

In CPU-Z wird die Nb Frequency mit 1066,4 MHz angegeben - siehe Bild.

Verändere ich im BIOS den Punkt Leistungsaufrüstung (bzw. EZ Overclock Tuner) und stelle diesen auf 2933, dann zickt das ganze System.
1. Die erreichten Benchmarkpunkte in 3D Mark sowie CinebenchR15 werden schlechter
2. Der Computer brauch über 3 Minuten zum Booten - statt die vorherigen ca. 20 Sekunden
3. Meine Festplatten werden in Windows nur noch teilweise erkannt

Lustigerweise wird die Nb Frequency in CPU-Z sogar nur noch mit 1599,7 MHz angegeben.

Ich bin bisschen überfragt was da los ist und was ich tun kann - außer den RAM zu tauschen ... das wäre ja Worstcase. 

Ich hoffe jemand findet die Zeit und hat einen Ratschlag für mich.

Wäre mega. Danke und LG


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Dezember 2018)

Hast du das aktuellste Bios drauf? Richtig bestückt? Also A2 und B2 genommen?


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hast du das aktuellste Bios drauf? Richtig bestückt? Also A2 und B2 genommen?



BIOS ist brandaktuell. Die BIOS-Version kam erst vor drei/vier Tagen raus. Und ja beide laufen im Dual-Channel.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Dezember 2018)

Versuch mal einen mit 3200 zu betreiben. Ansonsten bliebe noch manuell die RAM-Spannung zu erhöhen oder vorher die Timings unter 3200 etwas herauf zu setzen. In der Kompatibilitätsliste ist der Speicher mit drinne? Ich meine dass das OC ist, weißt du sicherlich oder? Weiß gar nicht was Ryzen von sich aus supportet, aber glaube max 2933. Aber ist kein safe call


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> oder vorher die Timings unter 3200 etwas herauf zu setzen.



Was genau ist damit gemeint? Ich weiß nicht, ob er in dieser Liste steht? Ich hab noch nie von einer solchen Liste gehört


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Dezember 2018)

X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## moonshot (30. Dezember 2018)

CPU-Z gibt die tatsächliche RAM Frequenz an, auf den Riegeln steht die effektive --> Double Data Rate RAM also mal 2.

Corsair "garantiert" dir 3200 MHz eff. Takt. AMD aber nicht. Die sagen 2x16 GB sind IIRC 2666 MHz.
Du wirst dich also etwas mit deinem RAM auseinandersetzten müssen und selbst ausloten was genau geht. Evtl 3200 CL 16 mit mehr Spannung oder auch nur 3000 CL 15.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2018)

Was zeigt denn der Info_02 Screen? Da hast du doch 3200MHz RAM Takt. Die 1599,7MHz bitte mal 2 rechnen.

btw... NB Frequency ist nicht der RAM Takt, sondern DRAM Frequency.


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

Der RAM hat laut Mindfactory die SKU " CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ". Auf der Liste kann ich diese Nummer nicht finden. Was genau bedeutet das jetzt? Bedeutet das, dass das Board generell nicht mit dem Arbeitsspeicher umgehen kann? Oder nur das X.M.P seine Bedeutung verliert?

Also ich kann die genaue Tragweite nicht erfassen, was das nun zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2018)

Die RAM QVL ist ein grober Anhalt.... Überleg mal was für ein Aufwand es wäre, JEDEN RAM bei JEDEM Motherboard zu testen. Eine kleine Änderung im EPROM des RAM oder im BIOS des Boards und schon müsste man JEDEN Test noch mal machen. Die Kosten kann keiner tragen.

Selbst wenn man RAM aus der QVL kauft, kann man nicht Wissen ob das der gleiche RAM ist, wie der der getestet wurde.

Keine Ahnung warum immer jeder auf diese Listen zeigt und behauptet das diese Aussagekräftig sind.

In der Liste vom 17.12.2018 ist dein RAM sehr wohl gelistet... Nur mal so...


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Was zeigt denn der Info_02 Screen?



Ich bin nicht sicher was genaz mit Info_02_Screen gemeint ist. Ich hänge einfach noch 1-2 Bilder von CPU-Z sowie BIOS an.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2018)

emmi87 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher was genaz mit Info_02_Screen gemeint ist.



Im ersten Post heissen die Bilder Info_01 und Info_02... Also das RECHTE Bild meine ich.

In der QVL Liste vom 17.12.2018 ist dein RAM sehr wohl gelistet... Nur mal so...


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe beiden Bildern eine Beschriftung gegeben (ganz unten). Hatte schon befürchtet, dass das vermutlich untergehen wird.

Also: Im linken Bild (Info_1) habe ich im Bios unter dem Punkt Leistungsaufrüstung bzw. beim Punkt EZ Overclock Tuner das Ganze auf "Auto" stehen lassen.

Im rechten Bild (Info_2) habe ich es verändert und zwar habe ich den Punkt Leistungsaufrüstung (EZ Overclock Tuner) auf "EZOT-DDR2933" gestellt.

Durch diese Umstellung hat der Bootvorgang über 3 Minuten gedauert + es wurden nicht mehr alle Festplatten erkannt + die Benchmarkergebnisse wurden schlechter.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2018)

Den Gigabyte Overclock Tuner kenn ich leider nicht.

Wenn du das XMP Profil lädst, werden dann die RAM Daten im BIOS geändert? Also auch die Werte für die Latenz, auf 16-18-18-36 bei 1,35 Volt. Oder Ändert sich da nichts? Dann ist beim Laden des XMP was falsch gelaufen oder nicht korrekt Ausgeführt.

Weil bei deinem BIOS Screen steht alles auf Auto, was ich dann nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Wenn ich bei meinem Board XMP Ein/Ausschalte, ändern sich die Werte für die Latenzen, etc.

btw... Wenn du einen FAT32 USB Stick benutzt kannst du vom BIOS mit F12 tolle Screens machen. Musst diese nur vomn BMP nach JPG konvertieren um diese hier einzustellen.


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich klicke mich durchs BIOS und kann ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS einsehen oder einstellen. Ich klicke mich durch die verschiedenen Reiter, aber es tut sich nichts. Ich sehe keine Latenzen und nichts.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Dezember 2018)

Setz mal CR auf 2T, evtl auch mal noch die Boardspannungen anheben die für den Ram sind, weiß nur nicht wie die bei Gigabyte und AMD im Detail heißen.

Teste doch mal ob du den Ram auf 3000 stabil betreiben kannst also alles so lassen nur Ram auf 3000.

Die Ram Spannung ist laut Bios Screen bei ca. 1,38V also ist auf jedenfall hoch da dürfte der Fehler nicht liegen.


----------



## emmi87 (30. Dezember 2018)

Also: Man hat im BIOS quasi keine Einstellmöglichkeiten. Nahezu alle Bereiche die auf "Auto" stehen sind nicht veränderbar. Drückt man Enter - oder klickt mit der Maus darauf - dann ändert sich nichts. Also bis auf "Auto" gibt es keine andere Einstellmöglichkeit. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit die Latenzen einzusehen. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit manuell die Spannung zu erhöhen. NICHTS. Mir bleibt quasi nur der Overclock Tuner. Der Overclock Tuner funktionuert auch (siehe Bild), allerdings dauert der Bootvorgang 3 bis 4 Minuten und Windows erkennt meine Festplatten nicht mehr.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Dezember 2018)

Du musst die Zahlen Manuel eingeben. Also wenn du auf der Spalte wo du ein "Auto" stehen hast kannst du eine Zahl eingeben. In dem Falle z.B. bei CAS latency eine 16 eingeben. Das kannst du dann mit den anderen ebenfalls so machen.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2018)

Ist die cpu Übertaktet? Wenn ja setzt die mal auf Stock. Versuch jetzt mal das xmp Profil zu laden. Falls es nicht geht mach mal ein cmos reset.
ich verstehe auch nicht wie man solch einem Gigabyte Müll kaufen kann, es ist doch bekannt das die Probleme machen was den ram angeht nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt. Blink Blink top , der Rest Flop!


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ist alles auf Stock der CPU wurde nie manuell übertaktet. Ein Freund betreibt ebenfalls den Ryzen7 mit dem Gigabyte. Es war ein Kauf auf seine Empfehlung. Er besitzt ebenfalls den Corsair Vengeance LPX, allerdings mit 3000MHz und dieser läuft bei ihm auch mit 3000 MHz. Ich habe mir dementsprechend gar keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Das ich nun ein 3200 MHz besitze und diesen nicht über 2133 bekomme, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2018)

Würde auch erstmal versuchen die 3000 Mhz stabil zu bekommen,wenn die bei einem Kollegen so laufen.
Ansonsten mal das hier versuchen:Download DRAM Calculator for Ryzen | TechPowerUp
Der zeigt dir die optimalen Werte für deinen Ram an um ihn zu übertakten.
Versuch mal die Werte mit + bzw - zu verändert wenn du auf (Auto)  klickst
Edit:Ich würde es auch mal mit einem einzelnen Ram Riegel versuchen in A2 oft klappt das dann irgendwie.Ram ist oft sehr zickig auf Ryzen Boards hab ich so das Gefühl


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage ist was würde es mir bringen, wenn ein RAM stabil läuft. Ziel ist ja letztlich beide stabil zu kriegen. Ich habe mal probehalber die Steckplätze getauscht - Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität - brachte aber nichts.


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2018)

Naja zumindest hättest du dann die Erkenntnis das es grundsätzlich geht mit den 3200Mhz.
Es geht ja auch wie du ja schon selbst gesehen hast über EZ Mode.Nur leider nicht in dem Maße das du zufrieden bist.Wäre ich so aber auch nicht


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich könnte vielleicht noch darüber hinwegsehen, dass der Computer trotz SSD um die 3-5 Minuten zum booten brauch. Okay seis drum. Nur, dass nahezu alle meine Festplatten nicht mehr funktionieren UND ich reproduzierbar schlechtere Benchmarkergebnisse bekomme - Das ist nicht tragbar.


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein das würde ich so auch nicht hinnehmen.
Probier doch mal mit 2933mhz ob das so funktioniert.Damit ist zumindest der Speichercontroller von Ryzen 2 spezifiziert.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe über den EZ Overclock Tuner keine Chance. Entweder es passiert gar nichts und trotz Umstellung bleibt der RAM auf 2133MHz oder das System hat die bereits erwähnten Fehler.  Keine Chance.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2018)

emmi87 schrieb:


> Ich könnte vielleicht noch darüber hinwegsehen, dass der Computer trotz SSD um die 3-5 Minuten zum booten brauch. Okay seis drum. Nur, dass nahezu alle meine Festplatten nicht mehr funktionieren UND ich reproduzierbar schlechtere Benchmarkergebnisse bekomme - Das ist nicht tragbar.



Das hat mit dem RAM aber nüscht zu tun, hier ist was anderes faul. Teste mal Festplatten-Geschwindigkeit und lade das hier hoch, gerne auch SMART-Werte. So benimmt sich nur eine sterbende HDD.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem RAM aber nüscht zu tun, hier ist was anderes faul..



Ohne irgendwelche Umstellungen am RAM bootet die Kiste zwischen 15 und 20 Sekunden.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2018)

emmi87 schrieb:


> Ohne irgendwelche Umstellungen am RAM bootet die Kiste zwischen 15 und 20 Sekunden.



So was kann eigentlich gar nicht vorkommen, wenn das ein stabiles OC ist. BIOS nimmt sich manchmal Zeit, den RAM zu "trainieren" beim booten, aber danach sollte alles laufen. Instabiler RAM äußert sich in Blueescreens, Software-crashes und glitches, aber sollte generell laufen.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> BIOS nimmt sich manchmal Zeit, den RAM zu "trainieren" beim booten, aber danach sollte alles laufen.



Mehrfaches Neustarten hat keinerlei Effekt. Der Bootvorgang dauert zwischen 3 und 5 Minuten. Ich hatte den RAM soeben auf 1163,4 MHz (also nur etwas höher) und sobald der RAM auch nur etwas höher getaktet wird tritt dieser Effekt auf.

ALLERDINGS WICHTIG: Ich habe ja bisher keine Latenzen verstellt und nichts, sondern alles über die EZ Overclock Tuner Funktion gemacht. Also einfach eine Verstellung vorgenommen.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich verbringe heute Silvester mit einem Freund, der einen recht ähnlichen Computeraufbau hat wie ich.
Ebenfalls einen 2700X mit dem Gigabyte X470 AORUS. 

Als RAM-Kit verwendet er auch den Corsair Vengeance LPX, allerdings in der 3000MHz C15 Version. 

Also diesen: [highlight]Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0[/highlight]

Ich kann meinen PC leider nicht mit zu ihm nehmen  - hab derzeitig kein Auto und er wohnt über 50km entfernt. 
Allerdings haben wir einen anderen Plan.

Ich baue meine RAM-Kits heute aus, nehme sie mit zu ihm und wir testen meine RAM-Kits in seinem System. Sollten die RAM-Kits dort ebenfalls nur 2133MHz bringen und beim höher stellen ebenfalls erhebliche Bootprobleme machen, dann werde ich sie zurückschicken (hab sie vor unter 2 Wochen gekauft) und zu seinem RAM-Kit wechseln. Stabile 3000MHz sind auf jeden Fall besser als 2133MHz .


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Dezember 2018)

Schau dir auch die BIOS Einstellungen an und Protokollier sie dir (deine auch). Vielleicht findet sich dann der Fehler.

Wie geschrieben: Fat32 USB Stick und mit F12 Screenshots machen.


----------



## moonshot (31. Dezember 2018)

Ist nicht Verstehen können oder nicht Lesen wollen das Problem hier?

Dieser OC Tuner funktioniert nicht! Also warum versuchst du es weiter damit? Der RAM schafft doch ganz offensichtlich 3200 CL 16. Also auch hier, warum willst du da weiter testen. Dir wurde mehrfach gesagt, dass du die Frequenz und Timings manuell eintragen musst, warum versuchst du das nicht? Im Bios war die Maus schon immer nutzlos. Benutz daher bitte die Tastatur oder schau auf Youtube nach wie das bei genau deinem Board gemacht wird. Boardname + Bios in die suche und einfach mal schauen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem wenn man mal Querliest im Netz, da hatten schon mehrere Probleme mit dem OC Tuner.

Ein Beispiel: Gigabytes EZ Overclock Tuner vs. X.M.P | ComputerBase Forum Gleiche Problematik.

Er könnte ja auch mal ordentliche Screens vom BIOS liefern, vielleicht könnte man dann helfen. 

Aber weiter wirds hier erst im nächsten Jahr gehen. Prosit!


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man noch nie groß mit BIOS, RAM-Einstellungen & Co zu tun hatte.. dann ist es natürlich bisschen tricky. 

Bilder vom BIOS kann ich liefern.


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum man nicht mal kleiner anfängt mit 2666 o. 2933 Mhz.
Den Dram Calculator hab ich ja auch schon empfohlen.Download DRAM Calculator for Ryzen | TechPowerUp
Wenn man natürlich noch nichtmal weiß wie und wo man das eingibt dann wird`s natürlich schwer.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich noch nichtmal weiß wie und wo man das eingibt dann wird`s natürlich schwer.



Ja. Ist auch relativ schwer sich das Wissen anzueignen bzw. "auf schnell" sag ich mal. Das man nicht tagelang beschäftigt ist, um zu verstehen was man da eigentlich macht. (... oder machen muss)


----------



## moonshot (31. Dezember 2018)

Der TE hat bereits Screens gepostet auf denen 3200 CL16 läuft, deshalb muss man sich nicht erst rantasten. Auch die Performance und Boot Probleme passen nicht zu fehlerhaftem RAM OC sondern eher zu CPU und Bios Problemen.

Stell diese EZ overclocker bitte auf OFF oder aus und lade dann den Optimierten Standard, Die Frequenz des RAMs auf 3200, bei Standart Timing Control statt auto die werte von Rechst daneben eintragen. DRAM Spannung auf 1,4 V Den Rest kannst du erst mal auf Auto lassen.


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Den Overclocker kann man leider nicht ausschalten. Entweder er ist auf "Auto" oder es ist ein Wert eingestellt. Also mit folgenden Bios-Einstellungen bekomme ich den RAM konstant auf 3200MHz, allerdings mit den bekannten Boot- und Laufwerksproblemen.

Ändere ich ein Parameter, z.B. stelle den Overclocker auf 3200 (statt 2933) dann fällt es direkt auf 2133MHz ab. Auch wenn ich 2600 nehme! Es funktioniert nur mit 2933. 

Stelle ich XMP aus gehts nicht. 

Also es funktioniert bislang wirklich nur mit diesen Einstellungen UND den bekannten Problemen.

*PS: Allen die sich an diesem Theard beteiligen wünsche ich schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*


----------



## moonshot (31. Dezember 2018)

Diese Host Clock Value ist vermutlich der BCLK. Der sollte bei 100 stehen, denn mehr vertragen nicht alle Festplatten, daher kommen wahrscheinlich die Probleme.
Kannst du da 100 einstellen?


----------



## emmi87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein. Leider hab ich keine Chance. Das Feld ist grau hinterlegt und auch wenn ich die Optionen darüber verändere, wird das Feld nicht zur Bearbeitung freigegeben. 

Mir fiel allerdings auf, dass nur bei der Einstellung 2933 die Zahl einsteigt. Bei allen anderen (auch Auto) steht dort 100.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2018)

Die Einstellungen müssten freigegeben sein. Das X470 Aorus Board is ein Overclocker-Board wo eigentlich alles offen ist, das MUSS gehen.

RAM ist beim Ryzen leicht zickig, hier ist Hand anlegen angesagt. Also erstmal Anleitung fürs Board rausbuddeln und nachsehen was da schief eingestellt ist.
Ich kann dabei leider nicht helfen, beide AM4 Boards die ich habe sind von ASUS, das letzte Gigabyte was ich hatte war ein Z87 Board.


----------



## emmi87 (3. Januar 2019)

*Update​*
Also kleines Update meinerseits.

Ich bin nun umgestiegen vom *"Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0"* auf den *"Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0"*

bzw. von *"CMK32GX4M2B3200C16"* auf den *"CMK32GX4M2B3000C15"*

Die Probleme wurden damit behoben.

Natürlich habe ich nun einen schwächeren RAM, aber dieser läuft konstant und stabil mit 3000MHz. Das Einzige was ich machen musste war das XMP-Profil im Bios zu aktivieren - ansonsten waren keine weiteren Einstellungen notwendig.

Letztlich wurde das Kernproblem nicht behoben, weil der 3200MHz nie einwandfrei bei mir lief, dennoch gilt das Problem für mich nun als behoben. Der 3200MHz geht zurück, der 3000MHz bleibt und Ende der Geschichte.

*Danke an alle die sich an diesem Theard beteiligt haben.*


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2019)

Den Unterschied wirst du sowieso nicht merken.Vielleicht bekommt man den ja auch Oc auf 3200 wär weiß.
Komischerweise hat der auch keine Samsung B-Dies und läuft.Was sowenig Mhz ausmachen können


----------



## NuVirus (3. Januar 2019)

2x16GB nutzen Dual Rank das fordert die CPU und ggf. Board auch mehr als 2x8GB Single Rank - also kann es eben sein das nur geringerer Takt läuft eigl hätte man auch einfach den Takt senken können wenn man an der richtigen Stelle anpackt, vll lags auch am Board das hier die Einstellmöglichkeiten seltsam sind.


----------



## moonshot (3. Januar 2019)

Der RAM lief. Der lief auch mit den XMP-Werten. 
Was nicht lief waren die Festplatten, weil das Board BCLK hochgeschraubt hat.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2019)

Werden wir jetzt nicht mehr klären könnenWas soll`s.
Hauptsache der Threader ist zufrieden jetzt.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Januar 2019)

@TE schau doch mal ins Bios ob da immer noch der BCLK bzw. PCIe Takt so hoch ist wäre mal interessant, denn falls das kein Anzeigebug ist sollte man das definitiv noch korrigieren. 

Falls du es nicht hin kriegst, evtl. mal an Gigabyte direkt wenden.


----------



## emmi87 (3. Januar 2019)

Der BCLK läuft jetzt mit 100


----------



## Dunnlock (4. Januar 2019)

Man kann auch den Multi selbst einstellen. Bei den 3200er ist Hynix Speicher verbaut, da ist anscheinend mit einem AMD Prozessor nicht mehr als 2933 möglich


----------



## LuckyDragon69 (4. Januar 2019)

Mit Hynix wurden auf AM4 die höchsten RAM Frequenzen erreicht. Also sage bitte nicht das bei 2933 ende sei.

Grüße


----------



## matticom (26. Januar 2019)

Als erstes: Die Usability der Gigabyte BIOS Oberfläche ist das schlechteste was ich bisher jemals gesehen habe (und beziehe ich nicht nur auf BIOS Oberfläche, sondern allgemein). Mir ist immer noch nicht klar was genau in der 2. bzw. manchmal 3. Spalte angezeigt wird. (Die default Werte?) Egal …

Ich habe es leider NICHT hinbekommen den obengenannten Speicher (die 2x 8GB Version / CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) und mit dem Mainboard zum Laufen bekommen. Folgende Sachen sollte man als Gigabyte Neuling trotzdem schon mal wissen:
-> wenn ein „Auto“ Wert anzeigt wird, kann man nicht einfach Enter drücken und man bekommt Werte zur Auswahl (wie bei allen anderen BIOS normalerweise), sondern man muss direkt einen Wert hineinschreiben
-> wenn man einen Zahlenwert wieder auf AUTO haben möchte reicht es zB „a“ zuschreiben und Enter zudrücken
-> das XMP Profile einfach einstellen und fertig … funktioniert leider nicht
-> die Speicherspannung MUSS manuell angepasst werden  

Das XMP Profile des RAMs hat leider das Problem, dass der tRC Wert mit 54 einfach zu hoch ist. Mit diesem Wert schaff ich es nicht mal, dass Windows anfängt zu laden. Weiterhin ist die hinterlegte Spannung von 1.35V zwar genug um Windows hochzufahren, aber nach 10 bis 15 min Prime95 Test kommt es zu Fehlern (bei mir zumindest).
Um erst einmal eine Übertaktung einstellen zu können müssen verschiedene Sachen im BIOS eingestellt werden (alle Einstellungen sind in „M.I.T“ zu finden, was auch immer das heißt):
Unter „Advanced Frequency Settings“: 
-> „EZ Overclock Tuner“ sollte EZOT-DDR3200 eingestellt werden
-> „Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)“ sollte Disabled sein
-> „System Memory Multiplier“ ggf. auf 32 stellen (weiß nicht, ob Auto auch den Wert hat)
Achtung bei anderen Frequenzen wie 2933 zB wird die „Host Clock Value“ deutlich über 100 übertaktet, was dazu führt, dass das System nicht mehr startet. Der Werte sollte also immer bei 100 liegen.
Unter „Advanced Memory Settings“: 
-> „Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)“ sollte Disabled sein
-> „System Memory Multiplier“ ggf. auf 32 stellen (weiß nicht, ob Auto auch den Wert hat)
-> „Memory Timing Mode“ muss Manual sein
-> für die Timings habe ich 16-18-18-18-36 und tRC 56 eingestellt (fast wie XMP Profile nur tRC 56 statt 54)
Unter „Advanced Voltage Settings“: 
-> „DRAM Voltage (CH A/B)“ muss die Speicherspannung eingestellt werden. 

Nach zig Versuchen mit Timings (auch mal alle auf Auto gelassen), gelang es mir nicht das System mit Prime95 Test stabil zu bekommen. Mein Rekord lag bei 2:15 h ohne Fehler … aber ich will ein absolut stabiles System.

Letztendlich habe ich mir jetzt einfach für 90 € G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB) geholt und siehe da … XMP aktiviert im BIOS UND fertig. Alles läuft stabil mit DDR4-3000.
Ich habe über 30 Euro gespart und nur 200 MHz weniger Speichertakt, was praktisch nichts ist. 

PS: Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich gelesen, dass Leute das Mainboard mit den Corsair 3200 RAM zum laufen bekommen haben mit der F5 Version des BIOS. Bei mir hat ein Update der BIOS Version von F4 auf F5 auf F6 keinen Unterschied bei der RAM Verträglichkeit gebracht.

Viel Erfolg bei euren Versuchen das Maximum aus diesem Board zu bekommen!


----------



## Ray2015 (27. Januar 2019)

Mittlerweile gibt es F8. F7 und F8 wurden heute veröffentlicht. Versteh einer mal Gigabyte :/


----------



## MBauer79 (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe nur Version F6 auf der Gigabyte-Homepage!?

Zum Thema RAM - Ich verwende den Corsair CMK32 DDR4 3000 C15 (siehe Bild). Erst nach tausend Versuchen habe ich es hinbekommen, dass er "wenigstens" mit 2933Hz läuft. Die ganze Zeit "nur" mit 2100Hz. Die Timings sehen auch komisch aus? Was sagt ihr?

XMP bringt auch bei mir garnichts. Weiß ehrlich nich für was es gut sein soll.

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich ganz schön enttäuscht bin von dem GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-CF. Ist am Ende leider ein ganz klarer Fehlkauf wie ich zugeben muss. Leider auch ganz schön teuer dazu. 

Das Board macht was es will. Wenn es mal mit 2933Hz läuft und über Nacht ausgeschaltet ist, dann kann es passieren, dass es beim nächsten Start wieder mit 2133Hz taktet. Im Bios hat sich aber nix geändert! Dann kann man nur auf "optimized" stellen und neu booten. Danach taktet es wieder 2933Hz obwohl das garnicht eingestellt ist? Lädt man dann das vorher erzeugte Profil mit dem es eigentlich auf 2933Hz lief (sprich das Profil mit dem es mal lief, aber beim nächsten Boot eben wieder nicht), dann taktet der RAM wieder nur mit 2133Hz? Total wirr was da passiert. Am Ende hilft nur ein RESET und die Profileinstellungen wieder manuell auf 2933 Hz einstellen. 

Hauptsache die LED's leuchten und das BIOS ist bunt...sinnlos. Dachte eigentlich Gigabyte wäre ne gute Marke?

Gruß
MBauer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Januar 2019)

Also die Boards von Gigabyte kann man echt vergessen die waren mal gut, bei AMD sind die alle wirklich mist, Bios ist fehlerbehaftet bis zum geht nicht mehr die Boards machen bei der VRM Temp absolut keine gute Figur, kann man auch in etlichen Tests sehen und lesen, mag ja der ein oder andere glücklich sein mit seinem Gigabyte aber empfehlen kann man die Boards nicht, vielleicht wird das ja mit den zukünftiges Updates mal was.

Asus würde ich wegen dem Kaltstatbug auch meiden, trifft meist nur die User die auch die Steckerleiste ausschalten, wenn du das Board tauschen kannst Rate ich dir zu MSI haben auch mit die besten VRM Kühler und einige besitzen eine FLashback Funktion darauf würde ich auch achten. 
Die MSI Boards bieten nun auch Offset auch wenn es nicht in der Bios Version auf der Hompoage steht ist mit dem letzten Bios bei den B450 und X470 Boards mit rein gekommen oder ein Asrock X470 Board.

Vielleicht tauscht der Händler das Board ja noch um da es nicht richtig läuft, probieren würde ich es mal.


----------

